# Troy Built Snowthrower (45" wide model)



## aarmorshield (Dec 25, 2004)

Looking for any and all feedback regarding a Troy-Built Polar Blast 13045. It has a 45" wide clearing path and is powered by a 13hp Tecumseh engine.

This link is to the product:http://www.troybilt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_14102_10115_17693_-1

Just curious if it's a well made product and worth the money or should I be looking at another brand(s). Note my driveway is roughly 5000 sq ft so shoveling is not an option and plowing is difficult given the configuration of my driveway.

Thanks in advance for any feedback, John


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I believe this is a new model, Lowe's has an identicle one that is Badged as a Cub Cadet for around the same price. It has dual rear wheels, looks like a bear to handle.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I think Lowe's had it for $2,299


----------



## aarmorshield (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. According to my local supplier who carries both TB and CC, they are part of the same company. So chances are the CC and TB 45" units are very similar. Interestingly he did not mention that CC made that big of a unit (I only inquired about a wide TB though).

John


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

I LIKE IT !!

Looks like it needs a seat for the size of it.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

That makes me tried and sore just looking at it !


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I am not sure of the drive mechansim, if it uses brakes to steer or if its true hydro. It has a lever for each wheel so both levers down goes straight and let a lever up and will steer to that side. I think its too big for most home owners who would park in the driveway. If you cars are in a garage and a long drive would probably be good, but is the room in the garage for cars and blower ? Condos lots of long sidewalks would be great, turning around would take some room. Around vechicles and tight spaces it might not be very good.


----------

